# Gander guide series (made by Bowtech) review



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey guys I am just getting in to bow hunting and have found a good deal on a barely used 2009 Gander Mtn guide series (bow ismade by Bowtech) any reviews on this bow? How is it for beginners? I have a 20# draw compound bow for targets so I am not completely new to archery


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

A buddy of mine shot one of those for years, killed many deer, hogs, armadillos, etc with it. He and I both the shoot Diamond Black Ice now. Check out archerytalk.com for used bows. I got a smoking deal on mine, bought it brand new and already rigged and ready to go.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, anyone else have any comments on the bow?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I have a Gander bow made by Bowtech/Diamond...identical to the Marquis. 

Been killing deer with it every year since I got it about 5 years ago.

TH


----------

